# Best performance parts.



## sentra2nr (May 26, 2003)

Well I have done quite a bit of seaching and found that there isn't a great deal available for the 2001 altima. A few engine internals and whatnot but all in all not a great deal of selection.

Any of you Altim owners that have upgraded any part of your KA24 please list which items you upgraded and what your overall opinion of the parts you upgraded is. My wife is letting me have her altima after she graduates and gets herself a fullsize chevy. So in the mean time I am going to be buying parts to put in this thing once she lets me have it.

Then I will be able to continue the love of Nissans that I have had since my sentra.


Thanks guys.


----------



## blaxican17 (Jan 17, 2006)

*performance*

I got a 98 altima that i love. There is plenty you can do from bolt ons to internals. For internals, if you do an internet search, you have to look up the motor specifically (ka24) which will most often come up as being for a 240sx. As long as its DOHC, they are the same shit for internals. You can get cams, injectors, pistons, etc. Ebay has a bit.

For simple bolt ons, get Stillen Headers. They are pricey but they are worth it. If it is automatic, get Nology spark wires. They have a ground wire to help efficiency. They allow the car to react better off the jump, and down shift with no lag.

Any more questions let me know.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Intake, Header, and custom Exhaust should wake it up a fair bit.

Troy


----------

